# Cyps in pots 2013



## monocotman (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi,

the season has finally started and here we have a single photo of a pot of Michael just starting up.
My reason in starting this thread is not to bore you all with photos of cyp shoots but to ask about feeding.
General recommendations for hybrids in pots is full strength feed and for species, quarter strength.
I've just acquired a TDS meter and taken a few measurements.
Rain water - 20 units.
Tap water - 235 units ( it is pretty hard)
Rain water with full strength feed - 525 units.
I have occasionally fed the hybrids with tap water plus feed so I must have gone as high as 750 units with some watering in previous years.
No plants have ever shown signs of over feeding.
Has anyone experimented with feed to see just how much hybrids can take?
The plants go from nothing to fully in bloom in about a month and must have a huge requirement for fertilizer during this period.
It would be nice to know where the limits are!
Thanks,
David


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2013)

potted in aliflor only? Indoor or outdoor?


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 20, 2013)

I have always fertilized all my hybrids with full strength Miracle-Gro 15-30-15 every 2 weeks and have never seen signs of toxicity. I fertilize some of the species (reginae and pubescens) the same and also don't encounter any issues. With the rarer and more expensive species I'm scared to go over half strength. I've experimented with slow-release pellets on reginae, pubescens, and the hybrids as well and again didn't encounter any issues. My experience is primarily with plants in the garden as opposed to pots however.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 20, 2013)

Eric,
all the cyps grow outside in close to 100% super coarse perlite with a bit of orchid bark,
David


----------



## Dido (Apr 20, 2013)

I give mine a long time fertilizer, and then use a strong fertilizer but the 2 leaf kinds, and seedlings I go down. 

I use amino acids, the same as for my paph, and had the feeling they do great. 
But no idea about how mcuh you can go


----------



## Rick (Apr 20, 2013)

David

Despite the relatively high TDS of your tap water, it doesn't contribute any significant NPK to your plants. So the additive TDS values of a fert mix in tap water do not reflect an increase in NPK over putting your fert in rain water.

Your tap water adds a fair amount of Ca, Mg, Na, SO4, Cl, and bicarbonate ion. Maybe a few ppm of K.


----------



## Rick (Apr 20, 2013)

monocotman said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> The plants go from nothing to fully in bloom in about a month and must have a huge requirement for fertilizer during this period.



What do you think the total biomass is (wet weight in grams) of the plant in full bloom?

You can calculate the demand, which I suspect will be shockingly low to you.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 20, 2013)

Right now I'm using MSU at 1/2 to 3/4 strength. I wonder if cyps would benefit from K-lite (like other slippers), or if some cyps may appreciate relatively high K considering how some species may be somewhat fire-adapted.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 21, 2013)

*feed*

Hi,

Rick - I've no idea what the total biomass of a plant will be but it won't be very low - I've repotted some mature plants when still in leaf at the end of the season and they're quite heavy - most of the biomass is in the roots.
One of the reasons for asking is that I see some signs of lack of nitrogen and chlorosis in the newly developing leaves.
It can be genetic - some clones show no symptoms at all and others show it
each year.
Usually by the time the leaves are fully expanded they have greened up, however it must affect the total leaf area they produce and hence growth rate.
I did have one new hybrid that stayed chlorotic all last year.
In their new book 'Hardy cypripediums', Wienert and Cribb talk about pot culture using an almost 100% inorganic compost, as I do.
They state that you can double the concentration of feed during this early phase of development.
I'd like to know what TDS this is,


David


----------



## monocotman (Apr 26, 2013)

*cyps starting*

Hi,

the pots are all lined up on the north side of the greenhouse and growth is evident in most.
There has been some excellent rates of increase in many after the cool summer of last year gave plenty of time for non heat stressed growth.
The pots closest to the greenhouse are all about 12 inch diameter and contain the largest plants with anywhere from 15 to nearly 30 growths.
One pot of 'Michael' should have around 50 flowers as there are 26 stems and it produces anywhere from 1 to 3 flowers on a stem.
There should be a great display in a couple of weeks,

Regards,

David


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2013)

OK, so these are the indoor pots which are temporarily outside. Looking forward to the show. I will try to get photos of mine that are coming up. Thanks.


----------



## Dido (Apr 26, 2013)

cannot wait till it start 
Have mine brought out today too. 

I have the same thing to say, much more noses then the last years. 

Will look forward to flowers lets start the season


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 26, 2013)

Those look great. We're about a week behind here due to a big dump of snow a couple weeks ago and below average temps. Probably won't see any of mine break dormancy for a little while yet.


----------



## Rick (Apr 28, 2013)

monocotman said:


> Hi,
> 
> the pots are all lined up on the north side of the greenhouse and growth is evident in most.
> There has been some excellent rates of increase in many after the cool summer of last year gave plenty of time for non heat stressed growth.
> ...


Quite the Cyp farm you have going there:wink:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow, looks fantastic David.


----------



## monocotman (May 4, 2013)

*the season finally starts*

Hi,

a few photos from today.
First a general view showing the shading I use for the cyps.
It is green polypropylene shading that is pretty tough with some white frost fleece tacked to the underside.
This gives a slight shadow in full sun.
The two tibeticums were imported from Holger Perner at Hengduan Mountains Biotech. in early spring and are just establishing.
They were only potted up in late March.
I was expecting the flowers to abort but they've all opened.
Nice colour and veining. The 2nd is slightly darker than the first,

Regards,

David


----------



## Dido (May 5, 2013)

2 really nice one congrats on this purchase. 

Hope my new tibeticum turns out like yours


----------



## Ray (May 5, 2013)

After 40+ years of growing, and admiring cyps while hiking and camping, I "jumped in" this spring with a Cyp. reginae acquired via a northern Minnesota rescue effort last fall. After spending the winter in the crisper of the fridge, it was potted up in a peat/perlite/fine Orchiata blend about 3 weeks ago, and the eyes are just emerging.


Ray Barkalow
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## monocotman (May 6, 2013)

*reginae mix and tibeticum*

Ray,

What made you use a tropical orchid mix for your reginae?
Peat is notorious for causing root rot problems with cyps.
Best to go with a mainly inorganic mix, depending on what you're growing it in.
Photo is of the best tibeticum bought from Henduan recently.
It photographs well in full sun.
Holger must have some excellent parental material if this one is anything to go by.
This plant is not fully established - it was only planted 8 weeks ago, so should improve next year,
David


----------



## Dido (May 6, 2013)

I agree in pots nearly inorganic this is mainly the way. 

I really like this flower, maybe next year you should self it, when established.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 6, 2013)

Stunning tibeticums David. With literally thousands of plants to choose from I'm sure he picks the best parents to cross. What is the natural spread on these?


----------



## monocotman (May 6, 2013)

*tibeticums*

Tom,
the flowers aren't huge - this last one has a dorsal sepal and lip about 1.5 inches across. Total flower span 2.25 inches.
I grow others that are bigger but then this one has only been in a pot 8 weeks after being flown half way round the world !
David


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2013)

After this inspiration, I took a couple of cyps (flavum) out of the fridge yesterday, put them in S/H cut plastic pots with aliflor/hydroton in the sump and perlite, chicken grit, and a serami type material, then I placed each plastic pot inside clay pots with sand filler in between the two pots to make a zeer pot. I will try to dig deep enough in the outdoor garden to get them below the surface. i'll post photos later.


----------



## Dido (May 6, 2013)

be carefull with flavum and to much water. 

I have one type which tolerates more water, but the others not. 

Sounds like a good idea, flavum really need cool roots like other kinds. 
No need about to much calcium, I am not sure that flavum need so much.


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2013)

Great!  The day after I plant out the flavums we get torrential rains!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (May 10, 2013)

So inorganic in pots so the roots don't get too hot, right? But planting in the ground, organic media is ok because the ground keeps things cooler?


----------



## Dido (May 10, 2013)

the risk in pots is lower without organic. 
This is my feeling, dont think it is about heat. 

Eric when flavum start to grow they tolerate a lot of water.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2013)

monocotman said:


> Ray,
> 
> What made you use a tropical orchid mix for your reginae?
> Peat is notorious for causing root rot problems with cyps.
> Best to go with a mainly inorganic mix, depending on what you're growing it in.



The mix is a lot more bark and perlite than peat, and the plant seems to be doing well, so far.

I think it's hilarious that I - the inventor of semi-hydro orchid culture - would not even consider that for the cyp!!!


----------



## monocotman (May 11, 2013)

*this week's species*

Photos show macranthos, fasciolatum and tibeticum 'light'.
Macranthos and tibeticum 'light' increase well for species but fasciolatum is fairly slow.
The flower of tibeticum 'light' is not typical for the species, looking more like froschii, but this is the closest thing when you key it out.
There is a fair amount of variation in the species in the macranthos complex with some species seeming to intergrade into others, so it can be difficult to decide what individuals actually are,

Regards,

David


----------



## monocotman (May 11, 2013)

*this week's hybrids*

Hi,

It has been a windy week and one or two flowers have suffered damage.
First up is Aki 'light' and a good yellow form.
Next is 'Inge'. This plant really resented repotting in autumn 2010 and is only now showing good growth.
Next is Sabine alba with 13 flowers, not quite fully out. 
About my favourite hybrid and an excellent grower.
Last is a large plant of Sunny with 25 stems and flowers, growing in a 9 or 10 inch pot. 
Noticed a scent on this for the first time this year. 
It must be from calceolus.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 11, 2013)

Very well grown plants! The Sabine alba is gorgeous. Please post pics when the flowers are fully out.
What zone can you grow Sunny?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 11, 2013)

Wonderful stuff David. As for that "light" tibeticum, it is a froschii type in my opinion - look at those over extended petals and dorsal sepal. Dr. Holger Perner seems to think this species is in fact just an woodland ecotype of tibeticum - as you say, within the macranthos section things get hazy.

Your Aki light reminds me of some large x ventricosum types coming out of China several years back - big yellow flowers, but all of those were infertile. The Inge looks great and I love the little one peeking out at the bottom. As for the Sabine alba, I can only say that it is one of the best hybrids out there, very reminiscent of the coveted macranthos v. rebunense, but far more available, affordable, and no doubt a much easier grower.

Now, that Sunny is beyond anything man! WOW, that is the way to grow a Cyp :clap: Stunning...

Tom


----------



## monocotman (May 12, 2013)

*ventricosums*

Linus - Sunny is calceolus x fasciolatum. I don't know much about the climate zones but I'm sure it will grow pretty much anywhere other cyps grow.
Tom - thanks for the comments. Tibeticum light is proving vigorous and quick to increase compared to other species. The flowers are much smaller than the more usual tibeticums.
The Aki light is a definite hybrid - it has the leaf characteristics of pubescens - quite hairy with pronounced veining. Not at all like ventricosum.
I'd love to find a plant with a pure yellow flower -this is the closest one I grow.
Regards,
David


----------



## Dido (May 13, 2013)

Great flowers and plant as usual.
I like your species. 

With Inge I have problems, she put out again like the last 3 years a small spike and no flower. 

I will lift it up in fall and put in a pot, beside is sitting shanxiense and faciolatum and some michaels and all are doing fine, so no idea about that one.


----------



## monocotman (May 13, 2013)

Why an individual plants grows or fails is sometimes very difficult to decide.
I've had plants in pots fail for no apparent reason.
David


----------



## Dido (May 13, 2013)

But dont forget some tell hybrids are so easy....

At least not all for me. Now it sounds better if you sometimes have problems too.


----------



## monocotman (May 14, 2013)

*Michael alba and Renate pastel*

Both these plants were made using macranthos alba and are quick growers.
Michael alba only started out flowering 2 years ago and now has 9 growths and 10 flowers.
This plant seem determined to hang onto the green cast in the flowers longer than usual.
Renate pastel( macranthos x franchetti) was only available for about a year and when this plant first flowered in 2011 was pretty weedy.
It must have liked last year's cool summer as this year there are now 7 growths and 4 flowers.
The first photo shows the flower in 2011 and the next two in 2013.
As with paphs, wait for at least 3 flowerings before making a decision on whether to keep or ditch a plant!

Regards,

David


----------



## parvi_17 (May 14, 2013)

I'm very jealous of your renate pastel - it's stunning. I wasn't able to get one and now they are impossible to find. A friend of mine who owns a cyp nursery has a couple in his collection and won't sell me one, ahaha.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 14, 2013)

Stop it, you're killing me!

Fantastic Michael pastel specimen :clap: this pale form is such an improvement over the common, muddy flowered form. I'm digging on the mac x fran hybrid too - that bulbous lip is a trip, though I wonder where it came from since neither parent has such a fat lip usually. It seems more reminiscent of fasciolatum.

Great stuff!


----------



## Dido (May 15, 2013)

great cannot wait till my Michaels open, have onyl young plant, but a lot of my normal will bloom the next days.


----------



## monocotman (May 15, 2013)

*Renate pastel*

Tom,

I didn't like my plant of 'Michael' until it had been flowering for several years and the colours became much clearer. It's a slow burn grex.
You may be correct about Renate pastel.
I've just checked Frosch's site and there the flower lip is much more like you'd expect from the two parents.
Maybe it is just another Sabine, although a nice one.

David


----------



## Ray (May 15, 2013)

Here's the Cyp reginae, about 4 weeks from "defrigeration".


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 15, 2013)

monocotman said:


> Tom,
> 
> I didn't like my plant of 'Michael' until it had been flowering for several years and the colours became much clearer. It's a slow burn grex.
> You may be correct about Renate pastel.
> ...



I'm certainly not questioning your cross, but it is a bit of a mystery why the lip should end up so inflated looking. There are some pretty bulbous lips on various macranthos plants, but not to warrant that lip! I have seen some wild plants out of China that were labeled "fasciolatum" that were for sure hybrids with a macrantos type, probably franchetti - they had simliar lips with variable color, kind of like a pink looking fasciolatum.

About Michael, it was one of a long line of purple X yellow/green lipped species often resulting in muddy colored flowers with not so lovely purple veins. To each his own!


----------



## monocotman (May 17, 2013)

*Gabriela, Sabine and a segawai cross*

Hi,

Tom - thanks for the comments, maybe I'll leave the plant with it's present label.
A cold week has slowed down the progress of the cyps but a few more hybrids have opened up.
First up is the plant we decided last year was Gabriela( fasciolatum x kentuckiense). It was bought as Florence. Don't get me started on mislabelled hybrids...
A fast growing hybrid and now mature with soft muted colours.
Second is Sabine alba in it's full glory. A real stunner. The photo may show the lip as being white but it is actually the same colour as the petals - cream.
Lastly we have segawai x fasciolatum. Bought over winter this is the first time I've seen this. You can clearly see both parents in the progeny. Only problem is that where there is a 2nd flower on a stem, 
it affected the development of the lip of the first flower, resulting in an asymmetric flower. 
The result is a short, slightly ungainly plant but it may improve,

Regards,

David


----------



## Dido (May 17, 2013)

great flowers and plant as always, will look for the fascio X segawai myself this year


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 17, 2013)

David, first of all you are the master grower of Cyps in pots. Really, your plants are show winners, everyone you post. That Sabine alba is enough to make this wanna be Cyp grower, grown man cry. I'll never post another one of my sad specimens to this forum in light of your beauties.

I guess it is easy to mislabel plants when you sell thousands each year. I've seen a case where a plant was bought as straight henryi and turned out to be Gisela! I've bought froschii and received Ulla Silkens... Both were bought from reputable dealers.

The Gabriella is just an amazing display - WOW! WOW! WOW!

Sabine abla - Yes, I know it looks a bit different, but who needs difficult to get and expensive plants like rebunense when you can have a plant like this?

I saw a lovely segawai x fasciolatum for sale this spring - nice hybrid. I'm sure yours will be looking stellar next year!


----------



## monocotman (May 18, 2013)

*youtube clip*

Hi,

Tom - thanks for the kind words.
Here is an experiment - I took a video clip of the cyps this morning and uploaded it to you tube.
I just used the video feature of my Canon S2 camera.
The quality isn't great and the colours are a bit washed out but you get the drift.

Maybe next time I'll add a commentary.

http://youtu.be/eDTe_NB52fg

Regards,

David


----------



## Ray (May 18, 2013)

WOW!!! That, sir, is impressive.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 18, 2013)

Yup, awesome stuff. What is that huge clump of plants near the end that is mostly still emerging, but has a few purple buds opening - a monster tibeticum? The last plant in the vid must be your pale tibeticum - a froschii type in my opinion or I'll eat my slippers.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 18, 2013)

Pretty!!!


----------



## parvi_17 (May 18, 2013)

Amazing - absolutely amazing! That was a treat to watch.


----------



## monocotman (May 19, 2013)

*video*

Tom,

you're right about both plants.
The tibeticum just emerging has about 18 growths and about 8 or 9 flower buds.
Another plant that really enjoyed last summer's cool weather.

David


----------



## Hakone (May 19, 2013)

monocotman said:


> Tom,
> 
> you're right about both plants.
> The tibeticum just emerging has about 18 growths and about 8 or 9 flower buds.
> ...



how long have you tibeticum in pot ?


----------



## monocotman (May 19, 2013)

*tibeticum growth*

Hakone, 

how's this for detail?
I have an excel file full if this geeky stuff.

2008 - arrived in early spring from Peter Corkhill as a division and produced 1 growth and flower.
2009- 2 growths, 2 flowers.
2010 - 4 growths, 3 flowers.
2011 - 6 growths, 1 flower ( cold winter of 10/11 killed some flower buds).
2012 - 9 growths, 3 flowers. Repotted for the first time since I bought it in the autumn of 2012 after 5 years of growth.
I think I posted some photos of the repot last autumn.
2013 - 18/19 growths, 10 flowers.
Again, another plant that loved last year's poor cool summer,

David


----------



## Hakone (May 19, 2013)

I have my tibeticum in 2010 outdoor, one growth and now 7 growths ( 2013 ) . So in pot grow tibeticum faster.
Thanh you very much .


----------



## monocotman (May 29, 2013)

*this week's plants part 1*

Another cool week with slow development.
First up is Ingrid - a nice small flowered hybrid from parviflorum.
Next is macranthos 'pink', a form from Floralpin. 
This species seems to have flowers that are particularly sensitive to low winter temperatures. 
This plant has 6 growths but only this one flowered, the others all have dried up buds.
It may have a bit of x ventricosum in it's makeup.
Next is parviflorum 'makasin' - it makes one extra growth each year.
Finally there is 'Sabine' and another clone of 'Sunny'.
Both vigorous growers.
Regards,
David


----------



## Dido (May 29, 2013)

so great one, had this light version too, but did not repot it and lost it after it was a big one. Try to find such a color again, but hopefully one day....

my makasin is the same every year at least 1 growth but I made now 3 of them....
The main part blooms already the other in bud...


----------



## monocotman (May 29, 2013)

*this week part 2*

Three more plants - two clones of x ventricosum and a large tibeticum.
The coloured clone is a frosch plant.
The album clone was bought as a seedling from macranthos 'red russian'.
I have another identical seedling so maybe I'll try for seed.
This plant is probably big enough to take a pod.
The tibeticum is a division from a breeder and has large flowers.
It has doubled in size since last year - it really liked last year's non summer,
Regards,
David


----------



## monocotman (May 29, 2013)

Dido - Floralpin has macranthos pink for sale.
He sells excellent plants,
David


----------



## Dido (May 29, 2013)

I will look in fall thanks, that tibeticum is more then great. 

I have a pale ventricosum too, saw it yesterday, was even not thinking that I plant a cyp there, a record shows me that I gave some dead stuff there one day, and it was a evtri alba in there too, so I have one growing and did not know...
when you have flask dont forget about me.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 29, 2013)

I always marvel at your plants of Sunny, that is a really, really nice hybrid. I need to find one! That tibeticum is amazing. Love the macranthos 'Pink' and the white x ventricosum too... although of course all are gorgeous!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 29, 2013)

That't one heck of a division (tibeticum)!

Wonderful stuff.


----------



## monocotman (May 30, 2013)

*Aki and an unknown*

Thanks for the comments!
a couple more plants.
First up is 'Aki'.
I find this hybrid slow to increase. Other macranthos complex crosses with pubescens are similarly slow.
This clone has good veining.
Next is a plant bought as 'Pluto' but obviously not.
Another mislabelled plant and probably not the last.
It is a fairly short grower so my guess is the tibeticum hybrid 'Pixi.
Any other thoughts welcome!

Regards,

David


----------



## Dido (May 30, 2013)

Great blooms again, the last dont look like Pluto but I like it, 
Had the same problem bought one last year and turned out to be a unknown one, but yours are at least nice.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 30, 2013)

More lovelies David.

I'm guessing the unknown could be a variation on x ventricosum, or perhaps Carol Ilene (pubescens x hoteiatsumorianum). Too red and yellow a flower for a Pixi. Still, it is hard to say - depending on which tibeticum used, you could end up with a great variety of flowers.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 1, 2013)

gorgeous plants & blooms!


----------



## monocotman (Jun 2, 2013)

*Lucy, franchetti etc*

Hi,
a few more today.
First is a seedling franchetti - a tiny thing barely 4 inches high.
Next is Lucy pinkepank - a bit of a monster plant with huge flowers.
Certainly the biggest lip of anything I grow.
I've included a small flowered hybrid Ingrid for comparison for size,
David


----------



## monocotman (Jun 2, 2013)

*... and a few more*

x Ventricosum album, Michael and tibeticum.
The x ventricosum is a Frosch plant and extremely vigorous.
I can see why he offers this grex.
Michael is now 25 growths but the flower count is a bit down this year.
The flowers of this one improve each year in colour.
Last is the star - a large tibeticum with 11 flowers and 20 growths.
I posted a photos on repotting this plant last autumn in the cyps in pots 2012 thread.
It had spent 5 years in the same pot and compost and started off as a single growth division.
It was done when the plant just started to die back and there appears to be no transplant shock at all.
Regards.
David


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 2, 2013)

The tibeticum is a beauty beyond words.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 2, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> The tibeticum is a beauty beyond words.


They all are!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 2, 2013)

I marvel at the great dedication and cultural experience you have. Nice job, I've never seen anything like this growing in a pot


----------



## monocotman (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for the comments.
I think that many growers would be able to replicate these results
if they lived in the UK.
The plants receive less attention than many in heated greenhouses.
The main advantages of the UK are cool heat-stress free summers followed by mild winters that do not freeze the pots too much,
Regards,
David


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2013)

Sounds like Delaware weather.


----------



## monocotman (Jun 3, 2013)

*little and large*

A couple more.
First little, the hybrid Maria.
Tiny thing at the moment with the growths about 6 inches high.
Flowers slightly larger than parviflorum.
Next -large- is Philipp 'dark'. A big flower nearly the size of Lucy Pinkepank.
Bought as a seedling and made with a dark form of macranthos.
Regards,

David


----------



## monocotman (Jun 7, 2013)

*specimen Pixi*

This my now my biggest plant with about 45 growths and 25 flowers.
It shows no sign of slowing down.
The flowers are dark, almost chocolate and a bit dull in the shade.
But put it in the sun and it comes alive,
Regards,
David


----------



## Transvaal (Jun 7, 2013)

David
What an amazing specimen! How long has it been in its current pot? Will you continue to grow it ever larger or do you believe in splitting to maintain vigour as Michael Weinert suggests?
Phil


----------



## monocotman (Jun 8, 2013)

*Pixi*

Phil,

this is it's 6th season of growth with me.
It started to flower 5 years ago (2 growths, 1 flower in 2008) but has made rapid growth since.
Last year there were 25 growths, but again it loved the 2012 cool summer and this year there are 45.
My other hybrids have tended to slow down their growth when they get to around 20 stems but not this clone.
The individual growths are a bit smaller and more slender than others so maybe there is more room in the pot for many growths.
I don't plan to divided the hybrids -I've tried and it is a real pain.
The rhizome and roots are so congested in a pot that it is almost impossible to divide them without real damage.
Michael Wienert's video clips are from a field grown plant where everything is very spread out.
I'm interested to see just how big these plants can get before they start to deteriorate.
I am not sure that we've seen the full genetic potential of them yet,

Regards,

David


----------



## Transvaal (Jun 8, 2013)

David 

To me one of the many interests with growing cyps is that it is a field that in many ways is still in its infancy, one which is still offers many possibilities for experimentation in hybidisation, propogation and culture, indeed that as you say we have yet to see " the full genetic potential of them yet".

Phil


----------



## monocotman (Jun 16, 2013)

*Almost the last*

Mainly kentuckiense hybrids now.
First up are two closely related hybrids - Philipp (kentuckiense x macranthos)
and Cleo Pinkepank (kentuckiense x macranthos var hotei atsumorianum).
Both nice plants with clearly coloured flowers.
Next is a very floriferous and vigorous hybrid Dietrich (kentuckiense x calceolus). It has a noticeable flowery scent.
Last is a little cutie - flavum album. Barely over 6 inches high with very hairy leaves,
David


----------



## Dido (Jun 21, 2013)

always great to see your plants in flower keep on comming the pics


----------



## TDT (Jun 22, 2013)

Wonderful! Thank you so much for the photos. The flavum album is delightful!


----------



## monocotman (Jun 27, 2013)

*Last two for this year*

Hi,

reginae and kentuckiense flowering well this year.
Both enjoyed the cool summer last year and have doubled in size.
This clone of reginae is now getting tall for a pot- over 2 feet
and has a couple of stems with two flowers.
The kentuckiense is much shorter ( 15 inches) but has one of the 6 growths with 2 flowers.

Regards,

David


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 28, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## JPMC (Jul 9, 2013)

I love your cypripedium collection!


----------



## Dido (Jul 10, 2013)

great pics as laways, congrats on this nice once


----------

